# Aww the irony, off to lower pay!



## COtoWestAfricaMEDIC (Feb 28, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 1, 2017)

Is this for real?


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 1, 2017)

Yep. I've seen it in person

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Summit (Mar 1, 2017)

WOW
I don't know whether to laugh or cry at the explicit comparison even if that wasn't their intent.
"It is a lateral career move!"


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 1, 2017)

I've seen similar signs at another restaurant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrParasite (Mar 1, 2017)

In the first example, you will work in an underpaid industry, be treated like crap by both the people you are serve and upper management, where if they give you wrong information and it results in a screw up, they will blame you for it.  And senior management will treat you as replaceable, because if you don't like where you are, you can just quit and they will have a replacement in your position within two weeks.

Or you can just work at Arbys


----------



## E tank (Mar 1, 2017)

Why would anyone want to associate  medical emergencies with their restaurant?


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 1, 2017)

Damn....I kind of resemble that poster. I started food service then went EMS. I actually make double what I did then, so I guess it wasn't a bad move?


----------



## Tigger (Mar 1, 2017)

My partner managed a Chik-Fil-A before EMS.


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 1, 2017)

I was an assistant kitchen manager and a meat cutter at Texas Roadhouse before EMS. I make more money now.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------

